# Breeding daughter to sire?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay I know there are mixed feelings on this. I have always said I would never do this...lol

We kept our twin girls from our buck this year, planned for the kids to show them next summer, and then breed them.
One of them has such a wide barrel, I don't think she'll ever be shown again, she looks like she is about 4 1/2 months pregnant lol <she is not, that's just how she is>.

She's in heat, and my husband wants us to 'experiment' with her just to see what the cross would give us.

I really don't know... I know people who have done this and got amazing results, but it just feels so wrong....incessive lol

Anyway, any thoughts? I don't mind her being bred, but to her daddy? I don't know anyone else I could breed her to right now.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya I know what you mean. Just seems wrong. I just bought a very nice doe that had been bred to her own sire and they produced a very nice breeding quality buckling. We laugh because he is his own uncle. In most circles that I've talked to, mother to son or father to daughter are ok one generation. Meaning that you wouldn't want to then breed the resulting daughter/grand daughter back to the same sire. Think carefully though because bad traits can get more pronounced with close breeding just like good ones can. You might do well depending on the two goats, but if they share any of the same flaws, you might want to think again.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Due to tight finances last yr we bred sire to daughter. They turned out great!
But yeah, it seems so wrong.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

If his good traits outweigh is bad then I wouldnt have a problem with it. You can always try it an if the result is less then what you where hoping (meat for the freezer?).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

we have, when we didn't have another buck to use and didn't want to have the doe sit open for year. It has always worked out fine.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, now I don't feel so bad about it LOL

I turned the buck out with the does around 2pm and he went right after her. She's small for him <he's heavy>, so she has trouble supporting his weight, but I do think he has gotten her at least once or twice while we were out there. I'll write the date down, and we'll see what happens.
We have a young fullblood that needs to be bred, and then his other daughter I don't know if I want her bred or not. I actually think breeding her back to him could be good, he'll add more width to her. She's nice, and long, but not as thick as her sister.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

What about breeding a son to mother? Is that ok as well?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

mhoward2 said:


> What about breeding a son to mother? Is that ok as well?


Yes.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

In limited situations I think it is ok, not great and not something I would do frequently but if carefully considered and managed not "bad". It seems wrong because of the moral implications we attach to familial relationships but they are animals and they don't care. IMO it only matters if it could effect their health and well being, of them and the kids..

Both of my Toggs are the result of a father/daughter breeding. They are from small teated lines on the sire's side and it really shows. Their dam had small teats and theirs are even smaller. Like smaller than most Nigerian Dwarf teats, lol. But aside from that they are lovely LOVELY does and show no ill effects due to the inbreeding. However, if I ever breed them to a registered Togg buck he will have completely different lines from theirs. Their breeding is so tight that that I would want nothing even remotely close for their kids. Since I mostly breed for my own use I will probably always using them for cross breeds.


----------



## choffeditz (Sep 28, 2012)

Just remember that in the wild, goats will breed with any other goat. It depends on what your objective with raising goats is. If your raising goats to sell to market, it will not matter. If you are raising breeding stock that is a different story.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Perfectly fine unless you know of a bad recessive trait in that line. It would be more likely to pop up. I'm sure it happens in the wild all the time. I happen to have a very handsome, healthy wether from an accidental sire/daughter breeding. That's him in my avatar. Click here to see more pics of him.

Extensive inbreeding or linebreeding tends to produce smaller and less vigorous goats over generations. Because vigor is very important to me, I personally would avoid it if at all possible...but if it came to a choice of that or not breeding at all, I wouldn't hesitate to do it.


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

Can you breed a sister to brother???? I only have one buck and hes all I got and his sister is one of my doe kids I kept for breeding


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

goatgirlpwr said:


> Can you breed a sister to brother???? I only have one buck and hes all I got and his sister is one of my doe kids I kept for breeding


Full or half? 
I wouldn't do full brother to sister. Maybe Half, if that was all I had to breed. 
really the first time you inbreed you wont see much of a problem. It is 2 or 3 generations of inbreeding/line-breeding that would start causing issues. 
Another words if you bred you doe to her half brother, and then that doe had a doe and then you bred the new doeling to her father. That would be 2 generations off inbreeding in those kids blood-lines and you increase your chances of seeing major issues.


----------

